# تجارب متنوعة على جزيئات النانو



## هاشم102 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام هناك موقع جميل يحوي تجارب رائعة على جزيئات النانو ارجوا ان تستفيدو منه 
http://www.mrsec.wisc.edu/Edetc/nanolab/

مع الشكر


----------



## الكلام المقصور (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا رقم اني مافهمت كله انجليزي


----------

